# Kohler CV491S Over speeding



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

On a kohler 491S Type 27509 in a John deere L110 Riding mower. The engine starts and runs fast. it will idle down however I do not dare put in full throttle, it revs way to fast. Idle is fast but livable. I have cleaned carb and replace gaskets between carb and block. On the governor arm at the top is attached the throttle linkage. Below the pivot point there are two holes. There is a spring attached that goes up to the throttle control linkage. In the other hole is a spring that does not look like it belongs there. it is bent and twisted, and just attached where two brackets meet. I tried taking the spring off, but that let the engine run way wild. I have looked on both the Kohler and John Deere web sights for a new spring. However neither site shows a spring.

Should there be a spring at this point? and how do I find the proper spring for this application? Any other suggestions are greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## bgbass (Jan 11, 2008)

the part# for the govenor spring is 1208924-s


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks bgbass. That spring is already on the engine. This has a spring going from the other sensitivity hole down to the frame. With out this added spring the engine way over revs. I have checked the governor arm setting and the control bracket settings, all are good. I repalaced the carburetor mounting gaskets to eliminate an air leak. What else would cause the engine to over rev?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Governor out of adjustment, have you tried resetting the static adjustment on the governor?


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks 30 year. I had done a static governor setting. What I found was the unitized throttle control plate had to be adjusted. (not sure what got it out of adjustment) mower is now running fine.

Thanks for all the help.


----------

